# Gentoo killed my Notebook - update

## carpman

Ok i feel stupid now but it appears that the fuse blew in the power plug, apologies to gentoo i love you really  :Smile: 

ok what do i do now. 

I had done first stage  bootstrap compile and was doing stage2 sys compile before setting time zone.  Do i have to do 1st bootstrap compile again (9hrs) or can i just start 2nd stage sys compile?

what steps would i have to do to make sure everything works?

cheers

----------

## leej

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Ok i feel stupid now but it appears that the fuse blew in the power plug, apologies to gentoo i love you really 
> 
> 

 

LOL!  :Laughing: 

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok what do i do now. 
> 
> I had done first stage  bootstrap compile and was doing stage2 sys compile before setting time zone.  Do i have to do 1st bootstrap compile again (9hrs) or can i just start 2nd stage sys compile?
> ...

 

No you don't have bootstrap again.   :Smile: 

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> what steps would i have to do to make sure everything works?
> 
> 

 

If you got to setting the time zone, simply (all sections/steps quoted from installation instructions):

1) Reboot with the Gentoo linux CD.

2) Load your kernel/PCMCIA modules (Section 3 & 4)

3) Configure networking (Section 5)

4) Mount your partitions (Section 7).  Note - in code listing 14, you'll get an error during mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot.  Ignore the error and continue.  You created the directory previously - hence the error.

5) Mount the CDROM (Section 8 )

6) You now need to mount /proc and chroot into your Gentoo environment.  Do this like so:

```

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

7) Ensure new scripts installed in /etc overwrite old ones (this is required until installation is complete).

```

export CONFIG_PROTECT=""

```

....voila!  :Wink:   You are now at Section 13. Final steps: timezone.  If you already did the timezone, simply resume at Section 14 and build your kernel, etc.

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply, well i did not get to timezone bit it was still doing sys compile before this stage, so i take i do all you said but do 'emerge system' again?

----------

## leej

 *carpman wrote:*   

> thanks for reply, well i did not get to timezone bit it was still doing sys compile before this stage, so i take i do all you said but do 'emerge system' again?

 

Yes, do what I said then just resume at Section 12. Progressing from stage 2 to stage 3.  Good luck.  :Smile: 

----------

